# Ppm



## Bonnie Owen (Apr 7, 2012)

Please give me the parts to a PPM. I know there can be one or two leads, but is the generator seperate from the PPM. If you replace the generator are  you replacing the whole PPM? Also, is cardioversion included in the replacement or seperately billable? I appreciate your help.


----------



## Misty Dawn (Apr 7, 2012)

The generator houses the battery and computer. The leads are seprate and attach to the generator.  For example if the battery is at EOL the leads are unscrewed from the generator (leads are left in) and the generator is removed. The leads are screwed to the new generator and the generator is replaced in the pocket.  I find boston scientifics guidePointe reimbursement and the medtronic sites very usefully with pictures and definitions so try one of there sites also.
http://www.cardiacrhythmresources.c...bursement/Reimbursement-Coding-Coverage.html?


----------



## Bonnie Owen (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you very much. Is the cardioversion included when the generator is changed?


----------



## Cyndi113 (Apr 9, 2012)

Bonnie, 

Cardioversion (92960) can only be billed if it is elective. If in an emergency, it cannot be billed separately.


----------

